# -거든



## zzay2003

Hi guys
I'm studying Korean now, and i have a question

사람을 뽑고 있거든요, <-------what's the difference this sentence and "사람을 뽑고 있어요"?

What does "거든요" means here??

I'm so curious and I hope someone help me to understand this.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## vientito

Attached usually to the end of statement to explain the reason of what has been said previously. But it also embeds other meaning so it is necessary to look at what is previously said to determine the true meaning. The context is important.


----------



## ouuugg

거든요 is a combined form of 거든 and 요. In technical terms, 거든 belongs to the category of 어미, and 요 belongs to the category of 보조사. If you are not familiar with these terms, just forget it.

*거든* has several different meanings, one of which is that* it indicates that the speaker is now saying what the hearer does not know*. It's not that easy to describe 거든 as what 거든 really does in the sentence is more like functioning rather than meaning. As the speaker says 사람을 뽑고 있거든요, s/he also implies that I am now telling you the fact you are not aware of.

*요* of 거든요 is simply attached to the end of a verb to show the speaker's respect to the hearer.
사람을 뽑고 있거든요 - addressed to the elderly
사람을 뽑고 있거든 - addressed to friends or younger people


----------



## mink-shin

I would use "-거든" to call someone's attention.

"그런데 오늘 내 친구랑 걔 애인이 싸웠거든. 그런데 ......"
"아, 오늘 남부순환로에 차가 정말 많이 막혔거든. 그러다보니 ......"


----------

